# Texte verändern?



## Sk3l3tor (14. November 2005)

Hi,

ich möchte folgenden Schriftzug: http://www.bbc-dueren.de/Upload/upload/Wizards-Logo-Neu.jpg mit einer anderen Schrift in illustrator neu machen, aber ich dachte eigentlich, dass es viel einfacher ist, einen buchstaben zu verzerren. aber naja, find es net wirklich... wenn mir also jemand erklären könnte, wie ich eine ecke an einem buchstaben ziehen kann, solle das bitte tun  

danke!


----------



## am0s (14. November 2005)

Salve,
ich denke du musst die Schrift in Pfade umwandeln, aufm mac isses glaub "Apfel+Shift+o".
Meinste das?


----------



## Sk3l3tor (14. November 2005)

ja, das habe ich gemacht, aber ich kann dann irgendwie nciht einen beliebigen punkt davon nehmen und wegziehen...


----------



## am0s (14. November 2005)

Ja, hast ja in Illustrator 2 Peile zum bearbeiteen, den Schwarzen ("v"), damit kannste ganze objekte bewegen, und den weissen ("a"), damit kannste die einzelnen punkte beeinflussen. Ist vom handling her in Illu meiner meinung nach n bisschen blöd gelöst, wenn nichts markiert ist musst abschätzen wo ein Punkt liegt (der Pfeil verändert sich dann auch), dann kannst ihn markieren und verschieben.


----------



## Sk3l3tor (14. November 2005)

danke, auf die idee wär ich jetzt net gekommen, irgendwie funktioniert das nur, wenn ich das ganze teil nicht markiert... komisch!


----------



## am0s (14. November 2005)

wenn du mit dem weissen ein "rechteck" zum markieren aufziehst werden auch die einzelnen punkte markiert... =)


----------

